# Post your ACTUAL desktop



## JAGflyer (Jan 10, 2005)

Your ACTUAL desk this time, not your SCREENSHOT .


----------



## kevs~just kevs (Mar 21, 2005)

JAGflyer said:


> Your ACTUAL desk this time, not your SCREENSHOT .


how does one do this?


----------



## NBiBooker (Apr 3, 2004)

Do you mean desktop image?


----------



## capitalK (Oct 21, 2003)

I think he means your desk where your computer sits.

And I think he should go first while I tidy mine


----------



## macsackbut (Dec 15, 2004)

NBiBooker said:


> Do you mean desktop image?


Methinking he means "the top of your desk" Here's mine:


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

macsackbut said:


> Methinking he means "the top of your desk" Here's mine:


There's a whole gallery on ehMac called "My Mac Rig" (see tab "Gallery" at the top of this page). I suggest that people post their pictures in there instead. Let's not re-invent the wheel and duplicate efforts.


----------



## Repeater04 (Nov 29, 2004)

*Desktop*



macsackbut said:


> Methinking he means "the top of your desk" Here's mine:


Wow, that's impressive!..........looks better than my TV.
Very nice


----------



## Vishalca (Aug 5, 2004)

macsackbut said:


> Methinking he means "the top of your desk" Here's mine:


That Mac mini continues to impress me every time I see it......


----------



## Heart (Jan 16, 2001)

Here you go.


desktop


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

Heart said:


> Here you go.
> 
> 
> desktop


 Slick 

I loved my Pismo


----------



## Heart (Jan 16, 2001)

I just wish I could get a G5 upgrade card for the the pismo


----------



## macsackbut (Dec 15, 2004)

Repeater04 said:


> Wow, that's impressive!..........looks better than my TV.
> Very nice


Gee thanks. Not coincidentally, I've watched about 5 minutes of tv since I got the mini and new monitor  Not missing the tube at all.


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

Heart said:


> Here you go.


Crayons and Huggies coupons. This is very telling of Dad.

I like the Logitech MX510 mouse. That's the best gaming mouse you can get.


----------



## jonmon (Feb 15, 2002)

here's mine


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

jonmon said:


> here's mine


I see Gundam or Transformer figures on the right. This is very telling as well.


----------



## FishWheels (Jul 19, 2004)

mobile desktop


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

FishWheels said:


> mobile desktop


Okay, that's hillarious.


----------



## FishWheels (Jul 19, 2004)

Now I won't have any questions how did I pick my name


----------



## Snapple Quaffer (Sep 2, 2003)

Fishwheels, put a skate on each foot?


----------



## macsackbut (Dec 15, 2004)

jonmon said:


> here's mine


Hey jonmon, I like that. Nice speakers. Much nicer than my clunky set that came with my old Pentium III years ago (the only part of that system I still use . Clunky as they are, though, they are very useful for one thing--hiding the power block of the ACD. 

Which brings me to my one beef about these new monitors: there's no way to hide the brick out of sight under the desk because the cable isn't long enough. 

OK, I'll quite my bitchin now


----------



## FishWheels (Jul 19, 2004)

Snapple Quaffer said:


> Fishwheels, put a skate on each foot?


When was the last time you saw a fish with feet


----------



## jonmon (Feb 15, 2002)

macsackbut said:


> Hey jonmon, I like that. Nice speakers. Much nicer than my clunky set that came with my old Pentium III years ago (the only part of that system I still use . Clunky as they are, though, they are very useful for one thing--hiding the power block of the ACD.
> 
> Which brings me to my one beef about these new monitors: there's no way to hide the brick out of sight under the desk because the cable isn't long enough.
> 
> OK, I'll quite my bitchin now


they're 5 year old cambridge soundworks 2.1 speakers
still do their job 

yeah the power adapter for the adc is annoying
i think the display was designed to be used with a tower, which would be on the floor and so the power adapter could be hidden

they should have made the other cord that attaches to outlet shorter and the one that connects to the computer longer, like they did with the mac mini adapter, but oh well


----------



## diemodern (Mar 17, 2005)

Thought I'd post my new desktop ... my home office has been cast into a tiny corner in the living room ... and the old one has become a baby room (4 more weeks and life as I know it will change forever). 

With the mini ya don't need alot of space as you can see.


----------



## Finch (Aug 9, 2003)

My office has since moved and I have a new desk but here's my desktop from a few mo's back.


----------



## jonmon (Feb 15, 2002)

here's my latest with my new logitech cordless optical mouse (didn't want one with a cradle)

nice speakers diemodern, i may go that route since i want thin speakers


----------



## kent (Oct 18, 2003)

Hey finch, you should raise that base station so it doesn't cook your "boys" ... lol!


----------



## Freddie (Jun 27, 2004)

Ok, I made a pictorial of my new G5. So here are two desktops, one with my old iMac and one with the G5. (Somebody throw some food in through the window for me as I ain't coming out of my office, having too much fun!)

http://homepage.mac.com/freddie473/PhotoAlbum91.html


----------



## Elias26 (Apr 19, 2005)

Nice setup Freddie. I love my Dual G5 as well. 

I just wished I had the 20" Apple monitor too. Oh well, my ViewSonic does the job and for the right price too!


----------



## joltguy (Apr 15, 2005)

Here's my humble setup:

http://joltguy.com/well/spresso_desk_front.jpg


----------



## Elias26 (Apr 19, 2005)

I love your graphic siggy thing JG.. whatever the hell you call it. Looks sweet. What did you use to make that in?


----------



## joltguy (Apr 15, 2005)

Elias26 said:


> I love your graphic siggy thing JG.. whatever the hell you call it. Looks sweet. What did you use to make that in?


100% pure Photoshop, and thank-you!


----------



## xorpion (Jul 26, 2002)

Elias26 said:


> ...graphic siggy thing... whatever the hell you call it.


avatar


----------



## Elias26 (Apr 19, 2005)

Avatar... yeah I knew it was called that. Been kind of slow lately... yes, lately.

And JG, I figured much.

Yeah I use PS a lot, but I seem to use Illustrator more. I am thinking I should post some of my work on these forums.


----------



## i stole this name (May 9, 2005)

Heart said:


> Here you go.
> 
> 
> desktop


Old School!


----------



## G42G6 (May 21, 2005)

here's mine  

Setup


----------



## teeterboy3 (May 22, 2005)

A couple months old, but close to the most current setup.

I'll post a better one… once I finish it


----------



## Elias26 (Apr 19, 2005)

G42G6 nice setup! What kind of G5 tower is that? Mine is the Dual G5 1.8... I need to post my setup.

Oh I want a iSight. Those things own. Could a iSight be fitted to sit on my ViewSonic LCD nice and snug?


----------



## G42G6 (May 21, 2005)

Elias26 said:


> G42G6 nice setup! What kind of G5 tower is that? Mine is the Dual G5 1.8... I need to post my setup.
> 
> Oh I want a iSight. Those things own. Could a iSight be fitted to sit on my ViewSonic LCD nice and snug?


My G5 is the Dual 2.5 model, and the iSight should fit on your ViewSonic LCD. I had the iSight on my old Sony LCD.


----------



## i stole this name (May 9, 2005)

teeterboy3 said:


> A couple months old, but close to the most current setup.
> 
> I'll post a better one… once I finish it


Dammit i want a cube! Could you cram a mini or 2 in there?


----------



## teeterboy3 (May 22, 2005)

i stole this name said:


> Dammit i want a cube! Could you cram a mini or 2 in there?


I'd wager you could fit 4 minis stacked one on top of each other inside a Cube case. Now that would be hilarious!


----------



## i stole this name (May 9, 2005)

lol i meant working! they'd die if there was no airflow!


----------



## teeterboy3 (May 22, 2005)

Okay here is a more current picture (as in today) featuring desktops done a la MannyP! A little more of the decor done, but still not all the way done… One day maybe.


----------



## shutsa (May 22, 2005)

teeterboy3 said:


> I'd wager you could fit 4 minis stacked one on top of each other inside a Cube case. Now that would be hilarious!


or 5 









Oh and my setup


----------



## teeterboy3 (May 22, 2005)

shutsa said:


> or 5


HAHAHAHAHA! Nice!



shutsa said:


> Oh and my setup


Ooooooh nice wall colour, nice rig and nice floor!


----------



## shutsa (May 22, 2005)

teeterboy3 said:


> Ooooooh nice wall colour, nice rig and nice floor!


Thanks. Once I get a couch on the opposite wall the room will be complete.


----------



## DBerG (May 24, 2005)

I thought I'd revive this thread a bit.
Here's mine. Sorry I had to tweak it a bit so I could upload it.
Notice the cute little Leopard at the top ??


----------



## Elias26 (Apr 19, 2005)

Love the desk unit there DBerG. Scrap the rest!

Just joking. Yeah, can't wait to see the 20" iMac there. Now that would look sharp. I should take a pic of my rig.


----------



## dmbfan (Mar 23, 2005)

Here's mine. Sorry about the camera flash on the monitor.


----------



## Grunt (Jun 14, 2005)

Well, seeing as I have my camera handy...


----------



## gnatsum (Apr 10, 2005)

awfully messy for a laptop...lol


how can i post my picture up here? it will be at LEAST 1 megabyte, and you can only upload 19KB here


what should i doooo....?


----------



## seetobylive (Aug 4, 2004)

I gotta throw this in the ring, it almost deserves it's own thread but I'm sure you guys will appreciate this. I guess it is catching on in europe, a way of making it look like you have no screen ... just check this out you'll get the idea.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/w00kie/sets/180637/


----------



## tikibangout (Jul 19, 2005)

Holy ****, thats awesome. All of them are like perfect.


----------



## ramsesm (Jan 29, 2005)

Well, here is mine. I did not clean up so you get to see the constant state of my desk (on its best day  )


----------



## isergio04 (May 18, 2005)

Here ya go...


----------



## tikibangout (Jul 19, 2005)

No offense mate, but that is one ****ty picture, nice setup though.


----------



## jonmon (Feb 15, 2002)

here's a recent pic

i've hidden my monitor power adpater under the desk and moved the ipod closer


----------



## tikibangout (Jul 19, 2005)

Nice jonmon, I love it. I'll get a pic up of my PC rig, and my iBook in one pic when it comes.


----------



## harzack86 (Jan 30, 2005)

Here's a 2 min old picture of my mess  
I can share it now that I have a decent monitor, lol!


----------



## tikibangout (Jul 19, 2005)

harzack86 said:


> Here's a 2 min old picture of my mess
> I can share it now that I have a decent monitor, lol!


Looks like you have the same mouse as me, what model is yours?


----------



## nino (May 29, 2005)

*here's my setup*

my entertainment


----------



## TroutMaskReplica (Feb 28, 2003)

this is my ibook, which i've just set up at my new place.

featuring, ikea jerker, 3rd gen ipod, logitech mouse and speakers, no name firewire HD, crappy HP all in one (aargh, it was a christmas gift), and uhh well, i guess that's it. damn that's boring, i need some new toys.

notice the spanning over the 21"crt?


----------



## harzack86 (Jan 30, 2005)

tikibangout said:


> Looks like you have the same mouse as me, what model is yours?


Wheel Mouse optical (the white)
Intellimouse Explorer (the grey on the left of the picture)


----------



## gnatsum (Apr 10, 2005)

nino said:


> my entertainment


 awesome, but don't you're knees hit the wall? and no back rest? 

how do you access the ports a the back?


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

nino said:


> my entertainment



now that's cool
everyone's desks are SOOOOOOO much tidier than mine
i must be a slob
 

[hides face in shame]

and ikea jerker desk are the best - i got two !
maybe i'll tidy up a bit and take a pic
of my "lab"
pb, imac, 2 x PC and peripherals, 2 jerker desks


----------



## isergio04 (May 18, 2005)

is this one any better....


----------



## andrewenterprise (May 22, 2005)

Not tidier than my desk.  

Appologize for the terrible picture quality.

From left to right

Powermac G4- LG LCD Screen, 400 mhz, 512MB 10 and 40gb

Powerbook 12"- SuperDrive, 1.5ghz, 512MB 80 gig

Powermac G3- 17" Apple studio display 300mhz, 256MB 30gig

Absent: HP LaserJet, had to move because I ran out of deskspace, iPod Mini, A Wintel and my AP Extreme.


----------



## tikibangout (Jul 19, 2005)

isergio04 said:


> is this one any better....


Somewhat, nice setup though.


----------



## Makr (Jul 21, 2005)

http://img293.imageshack.us/img293/7671/dsc027248lq.jpg


'Tis my desktop in my humble room. If i have to do some work, i just move the powerbook..


----------



## beek (May 31, 2005)

grunt: what kind of cover do you have for your ipod? is it an iskin? how much did it cost?


----------



## dmpP (Jun 1, 2004)

a lot of you probably won't like this (because of the PC's in the picture)... but too bad! 

http://davidpisarek.com/desktop/desktop1.jpg
starting top left to bottom right:
1. hp laser printer, epson wide-format ink jet, microphone on modded lamp arm, hp scanner
2. dual monitor setup (the CRT - on the left - is hooked up to a kvm to switch between the 2 computers, LCD on right is secondary vid. to the comp. on the right), webcam between the 2 monitors, headphones, speakerphone
3. my 15" PB, speakers, tablet, keyboard, mouse (kbd and mou is on the KVM too),fiancees 14" ibook, on the bottom of the 2nd shelf is video input into the computer on the right
4. computer on the left, shelf underneith (can be seen in the other photo) computer with 120GB USB 2.0 hdd on top
5. battery bacup, cables - kvm, tv cables (for my AIW cards in the computers), subwoofer I have another battery backup behind that sub

http://davidpisarek.com/desktop/desktop2.jpg
same as before, but you see the shelf I built underneith. I used to have a router, network switch, usb hub, cable modem, and base-station for my remote wonder. Now I just have a router, modem, and base-station.

The desk is the original "jerker" from ikea. It no longer comes with the 2 angles that have pull-out shelves. Oh well... I love them and use them all the time.

EDIT
The only thing that changed is that I put my fiancees laptop in there... nothing else was cleaned up at all... But I do know that I NEED to clean up the messy cables.


----------



## DBerG (May 24, 2005)

Her iBook looks VERY fat. What iBook is that? It maybe only the angle and the zoom, too.


dmpP said:


> a lot of you probably won't like this (because of the PC's in the picture)... but too bad!
> 
> http://davidpisarek.com/desktop/desktop1.jpg
> starting top left to bottom right:
> ...


----------



## dmpP (Jun 1, 2004)

DBerG said:


> Her iBook looks VERY fat. What iBook is that? It maybe only the angle and the zoom, too.


it's a 14" ibook 1GHz - I bought it for her last September...


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

My Mac desks:

Work Mac:











Family Mac:


----------



## Elric (Jul 30, 2005)

Macaholic said:


> My Mac desks:
> 
> Work Mac:


WOW!


----------

